# Downgrading Sony Vaio PCG-7Z1L from Vista to XP Professional



## JohnSlider (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey all, 

I recently decided to downgrade my computer and I've run into numerous problems. 

First, when I put my bootable disk in it tells me that no hard drive disks are connected, because it's a SATA drive. So I download drivers and us nLite to put them into my bootable disk, but now I'm getting an 0x0000007B error. I'm guessing I used the wrong driver. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Any ideas? Could somebody tell me what driver to use? When I load the .inf file into nLite it gives me like 18 to choose from and I'm guessing the fact that I added them all broke it. I'm confused here.


----------



## Jennifer Blue (Jan 16, 2011)

Sony VGN-N320E XP Drivers


----------



## JohnSlider (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a bit different than the last set of drivers that I downloaded. Do you know how I would load these into my bootable iso using nLite? I don't have an external (or internal) floppy drive.


----------



## Jennifer Blue (Jan 16, 2011)

the "7B" error is boot device.

Advanced troubleshooting for "Stop 0x0000007B" errors in Windows XP

I'd focus on the HD controller primarily. Rather than trying to slipstream via nLite, try simply copying them to a CD and bring them in at the "F6" stage. Again, I'd bet that error is the HD controller. I wouldn't worry about the others, you can install them after the installation is complete and you are able to boot to desktop.


----------



## JohnSlider (Sep 6, 2009)

Ah, thank you. I didn't think I could remove the boot disk during the F6 stage. I'll try this and report back in the morning.


----------



## Jennifer Blue (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, I'm pretty sure you can remove it. What I'm not certain of is what media you can use to import via F6. I think it's supposed to be 3 1/2 inch floppies (obsolete), and you can do cd's, but usb drives are the problem that some people can get to work and some can't.

This is what I think I remember.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I believe the model number you posted is incorrect.
I can not find a download site from Sony for a PCG-7Z1L 
I think the correct number is a VGN-NR180E or similar:
Sony eSupport - Electronics - Select Your Model

Input PCG-7Z1L 
You will see several listings
Look for one that matches a VGN-NR**** that has the same model number that is on your laptop:

Sony eSupport - Electronics - Support Information


----------



## JohnSlider (Sep 6, 2009)

God damn, color me surprised. On the bottom of the computer there is a very large stamp that says MODEL: PCG-7Z1L. That site says to look for the model number on the LCD lid hinge, and sure enough in tiny print there are letters and numbers (but nothing specifically stating that they are the model number). My computer's model number is VGN-NR160E. Sorry about that, folks. I'm not very computer literate.


----------



## Jennifer Blue (Jan 16, 2011)

If you can slipstream drivers into XP using nLite, and downgrade a laptop to XP, you are doing more the 99.9% of the people will ever do.

We've all made the mistake with model #'s on laptops, also. Very common. Keep the thread updated. I do downgrades and am interested in how yours turns out.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
The VGN-NR160E has XP drivers:
Sony eSupport - VGN-NR160E - Software Updates & Drivers
Be sure to select XP for the operating system

Under Hard Drive you will "see" the Sata/ACHI driver
Sony suggest using a USB floppy, but you can slipstream the driver using Nlite

Nlite here:
nLite - Deployment Tool for the bootable Unattended Windows installation

How to slipstream:
Resolving "Setup did not find any hard disk drives" during Windows XP Installation - How-To Geek

Bill


----------



## JohnSlider (Sep 6, 2009)

I appreciate the kind words, Jennifer. You and Bob were a lot of help and for that I thank you both. After a few more attempts I was able to get the driver integrated into my bootable .iso and the installation (finally) was a breeze. A laptop that used to take 5 minutes to shut down and 4 minutes to boot up, now takes a little less than 2 to do both. Fantastic.


----------



## Jennifer Blue (Jan 16, 2011)

This will shave at least 15 seconds from that time:
MyDefrag v4.3.1

Also, disable unnecessary Services (Fast User Switching, Secondary Logon, Help & Support, etc...) and get rid of Windows Media Player; install K-Lite codec and use Media Player Classic instead.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to hear you are up and running.

Did you get all the drivers installed?
Any errors in the Device Manager?

Bill


----------

